# labial hematoma



## it's just apples (Oct 15, 2006)

During labor with ds 2 years ago I got a really horrific labial hematoma. It involved both the inner and outer labia and was just huge. It occured about 30 hours after my induction was started (no way am I doing that again), and about 6 hours before ds was born. At the moment the OB and CNM both said it was a latex allergic reaction. I caved and got the epidural 100% b/c of the pain of the hematoma, not because of my labor. After some time passed it finally became clear what it really was. The hematoma remained, with not much change inside until ds was almost 2 weeks old when it finally resolved itself.

My CNM and OB had never seen a hematoma happen b/c of labor, though both said that they had learned about it in school. However, they'd never even heard of one happening before the baby was pushed out. The midwife I'm going to now said the same thing.

I am *so* incredibly scared of this happening again now that I'm pregnant again. It was so awful to spend the first week and a half of ds's life in such pain. I want to know why it happened and what I can do about it. The only things I can attribute it to are 1) the induction and 2) spending so much time on the birth ball. I'm ecspecially afraid it will happen again since I had a mini-reoccurance last year after having sex while I had a bit of a yeast infection. I'm starting to think that any time my labia experience any trauma this will happen.

Anyone else experience this? Any midwives have any advice?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

a hematoma is basically a bruise-
not sure what may have caused the particular maybe some trauma and a change in circulation- downward pressure that some how limited veinous return - maybe the way the baby's head was and the contractions...
so what I would think of doing this time around are things to prevent "bruising" like eating plenty of bioflavinoids and vitamin C - this means berries blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, raspberries, elderberries so not only the red raspberry leaf tea but eat the berries too (you can take a suppliment as well- but who can resist berries)

soaks/sitz baths or a soaked pad with witch hazel worn to help tighten up the tissues in the area-- if you do a sitz bath get yourself some witch hazel and boil it up- about 1-2 handsful to about 1 1/2 qt of water toss it in once the water comes to a boil- boil until the bark is softened and the water looks like tea- maybe 5-15 min-- you don't want it to boil away-- take off the heat and let cool then you can strain it-- it doesn't have to be cold but you don't want to pour it too quickly either- anyhow put some it a tub( there are some pretty good sitting tubs at the $1 store) or you could use a regular bath tub and sit in it along with other water or moisten some pads or a diaper and put it on
or you could buy any of the post partum bath soak herb packs and use them as prenatal baths to help firm up and tone your tissues
another thing to use is Saint John's wort oil- it helps to strengthen the veins as well and is used as a protective-- the other things I would do is walk get a bit of exercise atleast 3 times a week- 20 minutes of walking


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder if homeopathic arnica would help? Especially since it's a specific remedy for bruising. Definitely take it after birth, some take it during labor.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't have any knowledge on the subject I just wanted to give you


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh sweetie I just had to give you a big







.....You know I was induced with my first and the pain after was awful,and my stupid butt is thinking about doing it again







.....What happen I dont even know if this is what you went through but down my left side from my inner pelvic area felt sore and fractured and my calf was hot where I thought I had a blood vessil there and whent to the hospital,not one....But anyhow it was sooooo bad that when I took a bath I could not get out of the tub without help,I had a hard time holding my babe and I had to drag my leg this went on for weeks,everytime I walked I cryed..I dont know if the laying on the bed all day while being induced did it,or the epidural?So sorry I just had to tell ya I feel for you and I will be thinking about you and HUGS


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe you could try for a waterbirth this time around? The water puts pressure on your tissues and actually helps prevent bruising and tearing. At least, so I've read... I haven't done it yet!!! Also maybe massaging the area with oils in the weeks leading up to your birth... supposed to be good to help with stretching/trauma. And I second arnica, that's what I've always heard for bruising.


----------

